# Aswanley BE80 - does it have a ditch?



## khalswitz (23 June 2014)

Trying to plan a nice inviting first BE80 for my lad, and Aswanley is a lovely straightforward event at the end of the season which would be perfect. But does anyone know if they have a ditch?? My lad is pretty ditchy, which we're working on, but for his first event I'd rather not have to worry about a ditch as well... not fazed by water etc.


----------



## EventingMum (28 June 2014)

Just bumping this up for you, sorry I have no idea as I've not looked at the 80 course. I suspect there may be a ditch, probably in the woods in the first half of the course as you need to cross the burn there. I suggest you ask the organisers who are always very nice. It's a lovely event


----------



## Britestar (28 June 2014)

The 90 used to have a water splash, but the 100 had a ditch. Would imagine the 80 would do the water splash as well.


----------



## khalswitz (30 June 2014)

EventingMum said:



			Just bumping this up for you, sorry I have no idea as I've not looked at the 80 course. I suspect there may be a ditch, probably in the woods in the first half of the course as you need to cross the burn there. I suggest you ask the organisers who are always very nice. It's a lovely event 

Click to expand...

I might just do that. I know a few people who have mentioned an open ditch in the 90/100, but no one seems to know about the 80! Will ask them. 



Britestar said:



			The 90 used to have a water splash, but the 100 had a ditch. Would imagine the 80 would do the water splash as well.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, hopefully - he's a pro at water, we can do that 

Thanks guys!


----------



## MagicMelon (5 July 2014)

I'm racking my brains trying to think but I've never done the 80 there so can't think if there would be one (have been for many years so I know the novice like the back of my hand!).  It is a pretty ditchy novice, but I dont think there would be any for the 80... Hopefully see you there though as I'm hoping to get my new horse ready for his first BE 80 there, however we haven't figured out how to canter yet so I need to get my arse in serious gear!


----------



## khalswitz (9 July 2014)

MagicMelon said:



			I'm racking my brains trying to think but I've never done the 80 there so can't think if there would be one (have been for many years so I know the novice like the back of my hand!).  It is a pretty ditchy novice, but I dont think there would be any for the 80... Hopefully see you there though as I'm hoping to get my new horse ready for his first BE 80 there, however we haven't figured out how to canter yet so I need to get my arse in serious gear!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that was my problem - I reasonably know the 90 and 100, but don't know the 80 at all!!

I think we might just go for it anyway - if he gets eliminated at a ditch, it won't be the end of the world as I know they are a hang up, and by that point he will at least have had a dr, sj and a few XC fences so will have been worth it 

Would be good to see you there!!! Ill watch out for the one who can't canter


----------



## LFD (9 July 2014)

Here are the course pics from the 90 in 2013 - can't find any of the 80 though. 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1031...134106913698177879/albums/5928780873957630209

No signs of a ditch


----------



## MagicMelon (10 July 2014)

khalswitz said:



			Would be good to see you there!!! Ill watch out for the one who can't canter 

Click to expand...

Ha ha!  I wonder how many time penalties I'd get for trotting round...!


----------



## khalswitz (11 July 2014)

MagicMelon said:



			Ha ha!  I wonder how many time penalties I'd get for trotting round...!
		
Click to expand...

Hey, you'll still place higher than us if there is a ditch


----------



## khalswitz (11 July 2014)

LFD said:



			Here are the course pics from the 90 in 2013 - can't find any of the 80 though. 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1031...134106913698177879/albums/5928780873957630209

No signs of a ditch 

Click to expand...

Ooooh, fingers crossed!!!! And from some of those you can see the 80 fences as well... think we're going to have to try it!!


----------



## MagicMelon (16 July 2014)

Have found pics from 2011 for the BE80 here:-

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.213870778667710.60698.171732592881529&type=1

Obviously a few years ago but they don't change the course a huge amount.


----------



## khalswitz (16 July 2014)

MagicMelon said:



			Have found pics from 2011 for the BE80 here:-

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.213870778667710.60698.171732592881529&type=1

Obviously a few years ago but they don't change the course a huge amount.
		
Click to expand...

So it looks like there is a ditch... But it is very little. I think it's probably worth a go 

You are a star for finding these!! It looks hopefully doable!


----------

